# Two RECORD bags at EEI Moggie 4/7/12!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The 20.44 lb record busted! TWICE! The "smaller" bag had a 6.2lb kicker 

http://www.dobass.com/12EEI/i1/040712.html

njoy!~

Ill let Cedar and Culln respond to inquires  Nice job boyz!!!!

nip


----------



## dmbenjamin12 (Feb 27, 2012)

That was the first EEI tournament I have fished. I thought it was run great. Looking foward to next week.

{Dave}


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Those were some SICK bags! Nice work guys. Thanks again, Nip, great time and great group of guys to fish with (and against).


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are super impressive catches.:B Congrats to the winners and all the other fisherman that competed.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Kinda scary to hit a 6lbr and have 20.6 lbs then miss first :B

Bobby and dmbenjamin were the only crankers from top spots- very impressive- I felt your plugged in vibe on the water!!!!

All other checks were deeper water SLOW jiggin - buck limits were caught mostly with faster stuff jerkn', rattln', and shallow crankn'

Bucks are just everywhere- the "large females" (below) remain mostly planted and awaiting any moment the rush to shore...

http://faculty.jmc.kent.edu/glhanson/BBR/ShowVideo.asp?IDScript=1895

Spectacular EEI group all around for 2012 - reminds me of the early days of the LaDO! groups with the HOFNOD kids.

Get 'em-

Nip


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

great job to the winners and everyone else that fished. way to go john and steve.:B


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the congrats! My partner and I had a blast, even without get a bite the last 4 1/2 hrs it was still one of the funnest tournaments I ever fished. Thanks Rory, great tournament. Congrats to John and Jerry Heater on second place. If one of our fish would have puked in the live well they may have won.


----------



## dmbenjamin12 (Feb 27, 2012)

Cedar, you guys put a hurtin on them, awesome sack! Your right the bite really shut down around noon,congrats again!

{Dave}


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I tried to make rounds shakin hands but congrats again fellas on a pretty tough day!

Love fishn the EEI, great fisheries, great people (and fishermen)!


----------

